# putting beds together



## tash11 (Mar 12, 2006)

currently all three of us sleep on a queen. but the bigger she gets the more difficult this is. we were thinking of bringing in the twin and putting it between my side of the queen and the wall. I am worried about the space between the two beds. what can I do about that? I dont want me or especilly the baby to get wedged in there. same thing for between the twin and the wall. thanks.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Maybe put a dresser or side table on the other side of the queen to keep the beds tight against the wall.

Dawn


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Maybe you could pin a sheet across the space between the two beds that would help prevent your dc from wedging in between them. I'd lash the bases of the beds together (around the bedframes) to also help keep them as tight as possible together.


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

I side carred my crib to our adult mattress connecting the matress to the other bed with bungie cords- maybe you could connect the two mattresses the same way ( I have photos of what I'm talking about on my side car page if you want to take a look


----------



## CrunchyKat (Mar 20, 2006)

Do you have to use bed frames? We ly our matress directly on the floor. Then you could push the two matresses together and you wouldn't have to worry about a wedge at all!


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

A friend of mine puts a yoga mat across the two beds to keep her DD from falling through the crack. Her weight holds the mat down on her end, and the weight of her DD holds down the mat on the other end.


----------



## AmyLaz (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *josh&davesmomme*
I side carred my crib to our adult mattress connecting the matress to the other bed with bungie cords- maybe you could connect the two mattresses the same way ( I have photos of what I'm talking about on my side car page if you want to take a look

Lish, your sidecar page is awesome!!!







: Thank you so much for writing in such detail and with pictures about how you safely side carred ds's crib. We did not co-sleep with our first two when they were infants, but we're going to do it with our third (not pg yet, but hoping!). I can't tell you how much I appreciate your taking the time to create that page - I'm going to bookmark it for future reference!


----------



## tash11 (Mar 12, 2006)

one problem with our queen right now is that the matress slides around sometimes and doenst stay perfectly on the boxspring. mostly this happens though when the baby is not in bed









I like the bungee idea. I dont know if it would work with our bed though. we have a sleep number. and I dont remember if it even has handels, but even if it does I dont know if that would be good for it.

I cant put the matress on teh floor. I really would like to. and for a while I did. but my husband hates haveing to actually get UP in the morning as opposed to just rolling out of bed. my husband is also a reason why I cant lay anything across the two beds under the sheets (I was thinking of maybe one of those foam pads they sell to soften up the top of your bed, its fairly thin but...) my husband probably isnt going to be too pleased with the way it looks when we are done anyway I have to at least console him with 'we can still use our sheets'.

how comfortable is sleeping on a yoga mat?


----------



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

i'm trying the bungee way sometime this coming week.

i had a thread about what to do many pages back where i got the link from the same mama (thanks!!) and finally went to Joann today to get some of that great green foam....i figured i'd just get the 4" thick instead of 2 pieces and it was $42 (rounded up 30 cents) a yard and that was just crazy.

i about fell off the floor as did the other customers around me and i said "Seriously??" and the employee said "yeah, unfortunatly, the green foam is tied to the petroleum trade so when it goes up, the price of the green foam goes up" i told her to nevermind and had her cut the rest of my fabric.

i just don't have that extra $$ right now to get it...so i went to Target with a refund gift card and a gift card and got 2 long full body pillows i'm going to wedge btwn the matress and the side rail and go from there...

currently i just have a thick rolled up quilt btwn our bed and her little bed. if we didn't have a full size bed, i'd just push her bed back down the wall and she would use it as her little loveseat like she has all year but she's getting rolly polly these days and with it up next to ours, the top half of the bed to my knee is king size.


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been putting beds together for years.......right now I've got a king, full, & twin all pushed together. I do have gaps in there.......but it's never been a problem. I always keep the very smallest babes right by me & they are protected.


----------



## starry_mama (May 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *josh&davesmomme*
I side carred my crib to our adult mattress connecting the matress to the other bed with bungie cords- maybe you could connect the two mattresses the same way ( I have photos of what I'm talking about on my side car page if you want to take a look

I ran across your site awhile ago, and then I couldn't remember how I did it, thank you for posting it! I have been wanting to show it to my DH! Thank you!!!!


----------



## GavinSophieMama (May 7, 2006)

Awesome page Lish! Thanks for ALL the great info!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *josh&davesmomme*
I side carred my crib to our adult mattress connecting the matress to the other bed with bungie cords- maybe you could connect the two mattresses the same way ( I have photos of what I'm talking about on my side car page if you want to take a look


----------



## moonlitemama (Oct 27, 2004)

I currently have the baby's bed & our king bed wedged together with a nightstand taking up the remaining space (easy to do since I custom made the baby's bed to fit). However, I still wind up with a little gap between the two, so I have a large piece of the flannel rubber sheet material that I bought by the yard at JoAnn's, which I lay across the gap, over the sheets. Works well for us and keeps the bed dry from any leaks (breast or diaper).


----------



## jaidymama (Jun 18, 2005)

Suggestion for beds that move around... I'm not sure if you're mattress is on a box spring, but here's a suggestion... we just moved into a house with some wood floors and so the rugs (and people with socks) tend to slide around on the floor without something grippy underneath. SOOoooooo we purchased some rug grippy stuff... it's slightly sticky, but totally holds the rugs in place. I was thinking of using this on our guest bed upstairs.


----------



## jaidymama (Jun 18, 2005)

I have also seen a product sold at??? a linen/bedding store (linens and thing???) that basically eliminates the seam between the mattresses. I think it's a plastic thing that is T shaped... the stem part goes down between teh mattresses while the top flat part covers the seam up somehow...


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyLaz*
Lish, your sidecar page is awesome!!!








: Thank you so much for writing in such detail and with pictures about how you safely side carred ds's crib. We did not co-sleep with our first two when they were infants, but we're going to do it with our third (not pg yet, but hoping!). I can't tell you how much I appreciate your taking the time to create that page - I'm going to bookmark it for future reference!









Thank You!


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goosysmom*
i'm trying the bungee way sometime this coming week.

i had a thread about what to do many pages back where i got the link from the same mama (thanks!!) and finally went to Joann today to get some of that great green foam....i figured i'd just get the 4" thick instead of 2 pieces and it was $42 (rounded up 30 cents) a yard and that was just crazy.

i about fell off the floor as did the other customers around me and i said "Seriously??" and the employee said "yeah, unfortunatly, the green foam is tied to the petroleum trade so when it goes up, the price of the green foam goes up" i told her to nevermind and had her cut the rest of my fabric.

i just don't have that extra $$ right now to get it...so i went to Target with a refund gift card and a gift card and got 2 long full body pillows i'm going to wedge btwn the matress and the side rail and go from there...

currently i just have a thick rolled up quilt btwn our bed and her little bed. if we didn't have a full size bed, i'd just push her bed back down the wall and she would use it as her little loveseat like she has all year but she's getting rolly polly these days and with it up next to ours, the top half of the bed to my knee is king size.

that green foam has gotten soooo expensive, another thing I've heard other mamas trying is pool noodles (floaties) they're real cheap and just cutting those to fit and stacking if necessary- I haven't tried it myself but it does sound like it would be an inexpensive and safe way to go- body pillows would work too


----------



## cryspanimal (Mar 21, 2006)

We have our queen mattress on the floor, and recently moved a crib sized mattress to the floor next to it. It works out well early in the night but after a certain point DD end up in the queen bed too, and at least once I ended up on the crib mattress and was wishing it were a twin!


----------



## vlrstein (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaidymama* 
I have also seen a product sold at??? a linen/bedding store (linens and thing???) that basically eliminates the seam between the mattresses. I think it's a plastic thing that is T shaped... the stem part goes down between teh mattresses while the top flat part covers the seam up somehow...

I've seen these, but would they go over the sheet then? How could you cover them?
Val


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama in the forest* 
I've been putting beds together for years.......right now I've got a king, full, & twin all pushed together. I do have gaps in there.......but it's never been a problem. I always keep the very smallest babes right by me & they are protected.

Oh my gosh, that is a lot of bed! And DH thought I was crazy to suggest adding a twin to our twin/queen combo!


----------

